# da allora si può dire che le cose cambiassero



## zipp404

Qual è (più) corretta o meno, la prima col congiuntivo "*cambiassero*" o la seconda con l'indicativo "*cambiavano*"?

*1.* Poi avenne qualche cosa che ci mise in contatto coi tedeschi e ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse.  Lo racconto perché da allora si può dire che le cose *cambiassero*.

*2.* Poi avvenne qualche cosa che ci mise in contatto coi tedeschi e ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse.  Lo racconto perché da allora si può dire che le cose *cambiavano*.

La frase appartiene a un personaggio di Moravia.  La prima è quella del testo.  

La seconda con il modo verbale indicativo è soltanto per vedere se l'uso dell'indicativo è corretto.

_*Grazie.*_


----------



## o-nami

Ciao Zipp! Io non userei nessuna delle due...

Io userei un passato remoto...
"Poi a*v*venne qualche cosa che ci mise in contatto coi tedeschi e ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse. Lo racconto perché da allora si può dire che le cose cambiarono."

Ovviamente non è che con questo voglia criticare una scelta di Moravia, che probabilmente usa i verbi che userebbe il personaggio...


----------



## laurentius87

Zipp, puoi inserire anche la frase successiva?


----------



## phiona

o-nami said:


> Ciao Zipp! Io non userei nessuna delle due...
> 
> *Io userei un passato remoto...*
> "Poi a*v*venne qualche cosa che ci mise in contatto coi tedeschi e ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse. Lo racconto perché da allora si può dire che le cose cambiarono."
> 
> Ovviamente non è che con questo voglia criticare una scelta di Moravia, che probabilmente usa i verbi che userebbe il personaggio...


 
Anch'io.


----------



## zipp404

Santa Lucia.  Sì, naturalmente, il passato remoto.

Ecco la frase successiva evidenziata in marrone:

Poi avenne qualche cosa che ci mise in contatto coi tedeschi e ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse. Lo racconto perché da allora si può dire che le cose cambiassero; _e in certo modo *fu* allora che la guerra *arrivò *fino lassù per la prima volta, per non andarsene mai più via_.



o-nami said:


> Ovviamente non è che con questo voglia criticare una scelta di Moravia, che probabilmente usa i verbi che userebbe il personaggio...



Sì, chiaro, non costituisce affatto una critica di Moravia.  Si tratta del linguaggio quotidiano del personaggio.  A questo proposito Necsus in un altro filo ha segnalato che 

*"*Se non si trattasse di Moravia, ti direi che è semplicemente un errore di chi nel parlato non ha dimestichezza con l'uso (e l'abuso) del congiuntivo. Ma in questo caso immagino che sia intenzionale: visto che la narrazione è in prima persona, probabilmente quella è la costruzione che userebbe la protagonista nel linguaggio quotidiano.*"*

_*Grazie!*_
O-nami, Phiona, Laurentius, 
_Piacere  di rivedervi!_


----------



## phiona

Piacere mio, caro Zipp. Buon Natale


----------



## zone noire

Nessuno ha proposto _siano cambiate,_ secondo voi si puo' utilizzare in questa frase?


----------



## pellegrino12

Leggendo la frase mi é venuta in mente una domanda: é necessario dire: "e ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse"? Al posto di fosse sarebbe giusto anche poteva essere?
Inoltre quale tempo verbale usereste se la frase fosse al presente? "e ci fa capire che razza di gente sará/sia"?


----------



## Enigmista

pellegrino12 said:


> Leggendo la frase mi é venuta in mente una domanda: é necessario dire: "e ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse"? Al posto di fosse sarebbe giusto anche poteva essere?
> Inoltre quale tempo verbale usereste se la frase fosse al presente? "e ci fa capire che razza di gente sará/sia"?



e ci fa capire quale gente _*sia*_ / _*possa*_ essere


----------



## pellegrino12

Grazie! 
Ma perché possa/sia? Perché é necessario usare il congiuntivo? E sará non sarebbe giusto? Siccome si puó esmprimere l'incertezza anche con il futuro....


----------



## Enigmista

pellegrino12 said:


> Grazie!
> Ma perché possa/sia? Perché é necessario usare il congiuntivo? E sará non sarebbe giusto? Siccome si puó esmprimere l'incertezza anche con il futuro....



Infatti si può certo 

e ci fa capire quale tipo di gente _*sarà*_ /_*potrà*_ essere


----------



## pellegrino12

Allora va bene, grazie! 
Comunque dopo "far capire a qualcuno qualcosa" é obbligatorio usare il congiuntivo?


----------



## Necsus

E (questo) ci fa capire che razza di gente è;
e (questo) ci fa capire che razza di gente sia;
e (questo) ci fece capire che razza di gente fosse;
e (questo) ci fece capire che razza di gente era.

_'E (questo) ci fa capire che razza di gente sarà'_ francamente non mi pare che abbia molto senso.


----------



## pellegrino12

Allora, come dopo "non sapere", si puó decidere a propria scelta quale tempo verbale usare?


----------



## Necsus

No, quale _modo_. I tempi sono sempre gli stessi, presente e imperfetto.


----------



## pellegrino12

Sí, sí, stavo pensando a modo.     Allora é uguale?


----------



## Necsus

Certo. Anche il condizionale, se richiesto dalla frase che viene dopo: 
e (questo) ci fa capire che razza di gente sarebbe se fosse libera di agire;
e (questo) ci fece capire che razza di gente sarebbe se fosse stata libera di agire;
e (questo) ci fece capire che razza di gente sarebbe stata se fosse stata libera di agire.


----------

